# Sticky  Getting to know each other thread



## Cometsbiggestfan

Edit


----------



## HeinzGuderian

Male, 5-8, lived and grew up in Greenville, NC, im 22, I love the Carolina Tar Heels and college basketball comes first to me. Loved the houston rockets ever since 1991 when my friend got me into NBA, fell in love with the dream. Played wing in high school. My favorite movie is a beautiful mind, and i am obsessed with history.
edit: oh yeah my name is david

btw I think we should make it mandatory for females to post pics.


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> 
> btw I think we should make it mandatory for females to post pics.




:rotf:


----------



## kisstherim

Name: Bill Yan
Age: 22
Sex: male
Location: China
Height: 5'10
Position: Power Forward(yeah,i am not tall,but u know Sir.Barkley?I wear his jersey)
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Nets, Suns, Pistons, Heat
Favorite Sport: Basketball,bodybuilding,WWF(i hate today's WWE)
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao Ming, Vince, TMAC, Shaq, KG.
Hottest NBA Player(optional): what?
Favorite Food: never care about this
Favorite Movie(sizza): A Beautiful Mind, Terminator 2, Bourne Identity, We Were Soldiers
Favorite TV Show: Smallville,basketball

i like Rockets since 1994.i am obsessed with physics(nerd?).my major is economics though.


----------



## The_Franchise

Name: KC (nickname)
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Location: Houston/Katy
Height: 5'11
Position: SG (not much of a passer)
Favorite NBA team: Rockets
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao, Mike Bibby
Favorite Food: Chinese
Favorite Movie(s): Austin Powers, Money Talks
Favorite TV Show: CSI


----------



## TylerDurdun

Name: Christopher the Punisher
Age: 19
Sex: Yes please.
Location: Burning in the HellFire of CF purgatory.
Height: 6'0
Position: Doggy.
Favorite NBA team: Rockets. And despise all else.
Favorite Sport: Basketball, Golf.
Favorite NBA Player(s): Tmac, Yao, JJ, MoT, Ward, TLue, Deke, Nachbabe, Sura, .....Juwan Howard :uhoh:. (We're allowed to like other ones? I think not.)
Hottest NBA Player(optional): I have always been intrigued by the elusive seductivity of Andrei Kirilenko. His spiked hair. His square jaw. His sprawling limbs. Last night i watched a post game interview of his, and as he let out a tender giggle befitting of a 4th grade schoolgirl, i could not help myself but to smile. Other than that, the obvious answer is of course Kobe Bryant. I mean, who wouldn't want to be raped by a guy named after a japanese restraunt.
Favorite Food: Mint Chocolate chip icecream after a hearty serving of Filet mignon aux Oignons - Gratin dauphinois.
Favorite Movie(s): Pulp Fiction, True Romance, Boondock Saints.
Favorite TV Show: Family Guy, South Park, The wonderfully fantastic adventures of Winston the Wonderhound

I concede the floor to..


----------



## thefranchise03

Name: Anthony Tran
Age: 19
Sex: male
Location: Houston, Tx
Height: 5'8
Favorite NBA team: Rockets and Suns
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Least Favorite Sport: WWE
Favorite NBA Player(s): Francis, McGrady, Okafor, KG, LeBron, Stoudemire, Wade, I have too many
Least Favorite NBA Player: Yao Ming
Favorite Food: Mexican and BBQ


----------



## ThaShark316

Name: Roy "Tha Shark" Baker
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Location: Houston/Rosharon,Tx
Height: 5'9
Position: 6th Man
Favorite NBA team: Rockets
Favorite Sport: Baseball,Football,Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): The Entire Rocket Team
Hottest WNBA Player(optional): (i changed it dammit) Nikki McCray,Sue Bird
Former Rocket I miss most : Hakeem
Favorite Food: A Nice Chargrilled Sandwich from Chick-Fil-A
Favorite Movie (s): Shaft (2000,SAMUEL L JACKSON *****),Happy Gilmore,How High


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> Name: Anthony Tran
> Age: 19
> Sex: male
> Location: Houston, Tx
> Height: 5'8
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets and Suns
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Least Favorite Sport: WWE
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Francis, McGrady, Okafor, KG, LeBron, Stoudemire, Wade, I hate too many
> Least Favorite NBA Player: Yao Ming
> Favorite Food: Mexican and BBQ



I don't know how you can be chinese and not like Yao. (no offense to the Chinese people).


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can be chinese and not like Yao. (no offense to the Chinese people).


he didn't say he is a chinese.but if he was a chinese,i could understand why he hated Yao Ming so much.cuz there r tons of chinese here hating Yao and thinking Yao is a crap.i don't know why.


----------



## Yao Mania

Name: Ted
Age: 23
Sex: male
Location: Vancouver, Canada
Height: refuse to disclose 
Position: PG/SG
Favorite NBA team: Rockets!! 
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao..... Nash, Manu
Hottest NBA Player(optional): Mengke Bateer (kidding!) how about instead...
Hottest Athlete: Maria Sharapova
Favorite Food: Steak
Favorite Movie(s): Kill Bill (both volumes)
Favorite TV Show: Basketball!! Apprentice is probably the only show I follow right now.

And I believe our Yao-hating friend is Vietnamese. Tran is a Vietnamese last name. Ironically I have a friend who's name is also Anthony Tran...


----------



## kisstherim

I found Cometsbiggestfan is sorta tall as a girl,at least not much shorter than guys in the rockets forum except Yao Mania.(we dunno how tall Yao Mania is.What if he is actually Shaq? :grinning: )


----------



## kisstherim

> And I believe our Yao-hating friend is Vietnamese. Tran is a Vietnamese last name. Ironically I have a friend who's name is also Anthony Tran...


----------



## thefranchise03

Yes, youre correct.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> I found Cometsbiggestfan is sorta tall as a girl,at least not much shorter than guys in the rockets forum except Yao Mania.(we dunno how tall Yao Mania is.What if he is actually Shaq? :grinning



rotf! My doctor told me that I was 5'6. Clearly, he was on drugs or something.:yes: I think Yao Mania is probably 5'3 or 5'5.


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> Yes, youre correct.


so i got why u hate Yao so much,*edited*


----------



## thefranchise03

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> so i got why u hate Yao so much,*edited*.


What does that have to do with Yao??? The reason I hate yao is because everyone OVERRATES him so bad it aint funny. Hes not good as people say he is. Hes a center and cant average at least 10 rebounds a game. I know alot of point guards that averages more rebounds than him. Another thing, hes TOO inconsistant. I was hoping he would be consistant this year, but I was wrong. Its the same ol Yao, and it will forever will be for the rest of his career


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> The reason I hate yao is because everyone OVERRATES him so bad it aint funny. Hes not good as people say he is. Hes a center and cant average at least 10 rebounds a game. I know alot of point guards that averages more rebounds than him. Another thing, hes TOO inconsistant. I was hoping he would be consistant this year, but I was wrong. Its the same ol Yao, and it will forever will be for the rest of his career





> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> Yao gets 14 pts and under and 1 rebound, no blocks.


see,he got 29 pts and 9 rebs,what will u comment on this?

and mind u,Kelvin McHale averaged about 17.9 pts,7.3 rebs in his career,but many ppl think he is the best PF or at least top 3 PF ever.


----------



## On Thre3

I count that as a racist comment. dont do it again.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>On Thre3</b>!
> I count that as a racist comment. dont do it again.



And...who might you be, my friend?


----------



## fryjol

*Getting to know me a little*

Name: Andres Felipe Angel "fryjol"
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Location: Ibague, Colombia
Height: In my country its the other system, so Im about 1.65 meters. Don´t know the number in inches
Position: Point guard
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Denver and Wizards and i´m rooting for Bobcats
Favorite Sport: Basketball and soccer
Favorite NBA Player(s): Lebron, Shaq, Yao, stevie, manu and amare
Hottest NBA Player(optional):  
Favorite Food: Pizza, burger, pasta(spaghetti)
Favorite Movie(s): Faceoff and Terminator 2
Favorite TV Show: SouthPark
Most Important people in my life right now: Tatiana Giraldo


----------



## On Thre3

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> And...who might you be, my friend?


im a vietnamese rockets fan, and i dont appreiciate the racist comment, which was let go.


----------



## Jewelz

Name: Juelz
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Location: Baltimore
Height: 5'11"
Position: Shooting Guard
Favorite NBA team: Rockets and Pacers
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): T-Mac and Ron Artest
Hottest NBA Player(optional): :| 
Favorite Food: Salad or Jambalaya
Favorite Movie(s): The Shawshank Redemption
Favorite TV Show: Seinfeld


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Favorite Food: Salad or *Jambalaya*


:drool:


----------



## Jewelz

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> :drool:


:headbang: Jambalaya! :headbang: 

lol


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>On Thre3</b>!
> I count that as a racist comment. dont do it again.


ok,i apologize.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> ok,i apologize.


Yeah, what he said. ^^^


----------



## Wacky Tiger

Name: Brad
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Location: Adelaide, Australia
Height: 6'2
Position: 
Favorite NBA team: Rockets
Favorite Sport: Basketball, Cricket, Australian Rules Football
Favorite NBA Player(s): T-Mac
Hottest WNBA Player(optional): Sue Bird
Former Rocket I miss most : Hakeem
Favorite Food: Fasta Pasta
Favorite Movie (s): Van Wilder, Out Cod


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Wacky Tiger</b>!
> Name: Brad
> Age: 21
> Sex: Male
> Location: Adelaide, Australia
> Height: 6'2
> Position:
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets
> Favorite Sport: Basketball, Cricket, Australian Rules Football
> Favorite NBA Player(s): T-Mac
> Hottest WNBA Player(optional): Sue Bird
> Former Rocket I miss most : Hakeem
> Favorite Food: Fasta Pasta
> Favorite Movie (s): Van Wilder, Out Cod


Welcome to the board!


----------



## Wacky Tiger

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board!


Thanks Ming Bling. Obviously seing im from Australia its hard to see whats going on over there, but these boards are very helpful in getting to know what the feeling of the team and town is so i appreciate it.

Keep up the good posting and lets hope the Rockets can get a few more Wins


----------



## Sweeper

Hi fellow Rockets fans!!

Name: Pozze (nick)
Age: Wait, let me count my wrinkles
Sex: 100% male
Location: Melbourne, AUSTRALIA
Height: 5'7
Position: SG/PG My team struggling at 2 - 10 - 1 at da moment
Favorite NBA team: Rockets
Favorite Sport: Basketball, soccer!!!
Favorite NBA Player(s): T-Mac, Yao, AI
Hottest NBA Player(optional): Leaving dis blank...
Favorite Food: Junk
Favorite Movie(s): too many to choose
Favorite TV Show: Sports; basketball, soccer, cricket, aussie rules football

Real glad to have stumbled across this board... great feedback and analysis on anything NBA and especially Rockets. We get practivally zero coverage of the NBA here in Australia (cept for incidents like Artest...), I'm paying $100 aussie dollars to get pay tv just for one live game per week on espn!! Jealous of you guys and gals. 

Go Rockets


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We get practivally zero coverage of the NBA here in Australia (cept for incidents like Artest...), I'm paying $100 aussie dollars to get pay tv just for one live game per week on espn!!


 :no: sorry to hear that.so what's the most popular sport in Australia?


----------



## Sweeper

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> :no: sorry to hear that.so what's the most popular sport in Australia?



How's it going there. Most popular would have to be cricket in summer, and Australian Rules Football (AFL) in winter. We get plenty of soccer coverage from Europe also. Rugby pretty popular also in some states. We get NO basketball (local league or overseas) on free to air TV!!


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> How's it going there. Most popular would have to be cricket in summer, and Australian Rules Football (AFL) in winter. We get plenty of soccer coverage from Europe also. Rugby pretty popular also in some states. We get NO basketball (local league or overseas) on free to air TV!!


so looks basketball is not so popular in ur country.:sigh: but to my knowledge,Audrey Gates in ur national bball team used to be great,has him retired already?


----------



## Wacky Tiger

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> so looks basketball is not so popular in ur country.:sigh: but to my knowledge,Audrey Gates in ur national bball team used to be great,has him retired already?


Australian Rules Football is definetly the biggest sport here. Well for the Southern States like Victoria, South Australia and Western Australia anyways. Cricket is pretty big in the summer also.

Unfortunatly Basketball isnt as big here and hasnt been really since Michael Jordan retired in the late 90's. There are plenty of die hards who keep upto date via the net and we do get a few games on Foxtel (Pay TV) but nowhere near enough.

As for our league the National Basketball League (NBL) i actually work for the Adelaide 36ers and love it. The NBL is slowly on the rise but still a long way off. We only have a salary cap of like $770,000 per team so its pretty hard to attract really good players. Just basically have the best Australian players with a few imports that are trying to boost there stats for Returns to the US or even Europe.


----------



## Sweeper

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> so looks basketball is not so popular in ur country.:sigh: but to my knowledge,Audrey Gates in ur national bball team used to be great,has him retired already?



I think you're referring to Andrew Gaze... a sharpshooter and arguably the best the Aussies have to offer. There's also Shane Heal, Luc Longley... and the list stops there I think. Andrew Gaze is in his late thirties, still playing as we speak for the Melbourne Tigers! 

Wacky Tiger - Good to see a fellow aussie on the boards... and you work for the 36ers!! How Cool!! So how do I sign on? time for me to retire as an optometrist.


----------



## Wacky Tiger

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're referring to Andrew Gaze... a sharpshooter and arguably the best the Aussies have to offer. There's also Shane Heal, Luc Longley... and the list stops there I think. Andrew Gaze is in his late thirties, still playing as we speak for the Melbourne Tigers!
> 
> Wacky Tiger - Good to see a fellow aussie on the boards... and you work for the 36ers!! How Cool!! So how do I sign on? time for me to retire as an optometrist.


Yeah i saw that too and thought im sure they are ment to be saying Andrew Gaze, haha

Haha i got a traineeship here a few years back and they stuck with me. Its fun especially seing we are winning at the moment. Im sure you'll be getting much more money than i am so i suppose its a bit of a sacrifice for a bit of fun


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're referring to Andrew Gaze... a sharpshooter and arguably the best the Aussies have to offer. There's also Shane Heal, Luc Longley... and the list stops there I think. Andrew Gaze is in his late thirties, still playing as we speak for the Melbourne Tigers!


yeah,i was referring to him,i just heard his name and didn't know how to spell it,sorry.:shy:


----------



## Wacky Tiger

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah,i was referring to him,i just heard his name and didn't know how to spell it,sorry.:shy:


Thats cool kisstherim we really havent made an impact over there at all with our players so its understandable that you might not know him.

One guy however i hope you guys get to know really well soon is Andrew Bogut. Hes playing ath University of Utah atm i think and hes gona be a gun. Sure would love to have him in a Rockets Uniform. 

He tore it up at the World Junior Championships i think it was in 2003 and then he was arguably Australia's best player in the olympic games although that wouldnt have been to hard considering our stupid coach Goorjan put all hacks on the court and left the best on the bench.


----------



## Wacky Tiger

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah,i was referring to him,i just heard his name and didn't know how to spell it,sorry.:shy:


Thats cool kisstherim we really havent made an impact over there at all with our players so its understandable that you might not know him.

One guy however i hope you guys get to know really well soon is Andrew Bogut. Hes playing ath University of Utah atm i think and hes gona be a gun. Sure would love to have him in a Rockets Uniform. 

He tore it up at the World Junior Championships i think it was in 2003 and then he was arguably Australia's best player in the olympic games although that wouldnt have been to hard considering our stupid coach Goorjan put all hacks on the court and left the best on the bench.


----------



## Sweeper

> Originally posted by <b>Wacky Tiger</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats cool kisstherim we really havent made an impact over there


I think kisstherim is in China....


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 
> 
> I think kisstherim is in China....


yes,i am:grinning:


----------



## TManiAC

*ME*

Name: Scott
Age: 22
Sex: Very Frequently
Location: Baltimore, MD
Height: 5'7
Position: Whatever position I can get at a pick-up game
Favorite NBA team: Rockets and Wolves
Favorite Sport: Basketball

Favorite NBA Player(s): 
1. T-Mac
2. KG
3. LBJ
4. AI
5. Bibby
6. Francis
7. Wade
8. Amare Stoudemire
9. Bone Collector
10. The Pharmacist

Favorite Coach: Phil Jackson
Favorite Food: Women
Favorite Movie(s): Alot
Favorite TV Show: ESPN Sportscenter, TNT Inside The NBA, ESPN NBA Fast Break, and The Sopranos

Glad to be a part of this community. Great basketball talk. Go ROX!


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: ME*



> Originally posted by <b>TManiAC</b>!
> 
> Sex: Very Frequently
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite Food: Women


:rofl:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Name:Tracie
Age:20
Sex:Female
Height:5'8
Location:Houston,Tx


----------



## Music¡îBilly

Name: Billy
Age: 19
Sex: male
Location: China
Height: 5'8 or 5'9
Position: Shooting Guard 
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Heat and T-wolves
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): AI, KG, Shaq and Yao
Hottest NBA Player(optional): Jim Jackson and Allen Iverson
Favorite Food: Pizza, beaf sticks
Favorite Movie(s): Remember the Titans
Favorite TV Show: Law and Order:SVU
my msn : [email protected]


----------



## Sweeper

Welcome to the boards Billy, you've certainly entered with a really loud BANG!! Let's keep the spam to a min.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Music¡îBilly</b>!
> Name: Billy
> Age: 19
> Sex: male
> Location: China
> Height: 5'8 or 5'9
> Position: Shooting Guard
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Heat and T-wolves
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): AI, KG, Shaq and Yao
> Hottest NBA Player(optional): Jim Jackson and Allen Iverson
> Favorite Food: Pizza, beaf sticks
> Favorite Movie(s): Remember the Titans
> Favorite TV Show: Law and Order:SVU
> my msn : [email protected]



Billy are you mocking me?


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Music¡îBilly</b>!
> Name: Billy
> Age: 19
> Sex: male
> Location: China
> Height: 5'8 or 5'9
> Position: Shooting Guard
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Heat and T-wolves
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): AI, KG, Shaq and Yao
> Hottest NBA Player(optional): Jim Jackson and Allen Iverson
> Favorite Food: Pizza, beaf sticks
> Favorite Movie(s): Remember the Titans
> Favorite TV Show: Law and Order:SVU
> my msn : [email protected]


ur profile looks weird to me,dunno why.:uhoh:


----------



## Sweeper

Cuz he thinks JJ and AI are HOT:devil: ???


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Billy are you mocking me?


:laugh: 

I think he just copied and pasted what you wrote, and forgot to fill in the categories at the end.


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> Cuz he thinks JJ and AI are HOT:devil: ???


no,check Mr. Roger's Cardigan's reply,that's why it looked weired to me.i guess most chinese would not write
Favorite Food: Pizza, beaf sticks
Favorite TV Show: Law and Order:SVU
:grinning:


----------



## kisstherim

i was just wondering why Jewelz hadn't been posting here for a long time,he was quite active in here months ago and contributed a lot to this board IMO.but when i checked this thread back,i was surprised to find he was actually suspended. what did he do?


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> i was just wondering why Jewelz hadn't been posting here for a long time,he was quite active in here months ago and contributed a lot to this board IMO.but when i checked this thread back,i was surprised to find he was actually suspended. what did he do?


I think he got into an argument with another poster and crossed the line. He's a great poster in the Houston board but outside at the NBA board he gets into a lot of arguments.

Which brings up another question... how long do suspensions actually last?


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he got into an argument with another poster and crossed the line. He's a great poster in the Houston board but outside at the NBA board he gets into a lot of arguments.
> 
> Which brings up another question... how long do suspensions actually last?


looks there is no time limit for it.

and i am wondering if Nique21 is Jewelz's new screenname:grinning:


----------



## Sweeper

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> and i am wondering if Nique21 is Jewelz's new screenname:grinning:


Guess only one person can answer that.....Nique21??

Yeah remember Jewelz.... last he was compiling T-Mac's clutchiest performance ever fan club, then nada


----------



## Tmac-Yao 04

first post :yes:

Name: Joe
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Location: Pittsburgh
Height: 6"1'
Position: shooting guard or small foward
Favorite NBA team: Rockets
Favorite Sport: Football
Favorite NBA Player(s): Tracy McGrady, Tim Duncan, Lebron James
Favorite Food: Cheeseburgger
Favorite Movie(s): Harold and Kumar
Favorite TV Show: 24


----------



## Sweeper

> Originally posted by <b>Tmac-Yao 04</b>!
> first post :yes:
> 
> Name: Joe
> Age: 16
> Sex: Male
> Location: Pittsburgh
> Height: 6"1'
> Position: shooting guard or small foward
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets
> Favorite Sport: Football
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Tracy McGrady, Tim Duncan, Lebron James
> Favorite Food: Cheeseburgger
> Favorite Movie(s): Harold and Kumar
> Favorite TV Show: 24


Hey Joe! Welcome to the boards.

Surprised that Yao isn't one of your favourite players given your name and avatar! Oh, how come 04 and not 05, given that we're in 2005.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Tmac-Yao 04</b>!
> first post :yes:
> 
> Name: Joe
> Age: 16
> Sex: Male
> Location: Pittsburgh
> Height: 6"1'
> Position: shooting guard or small foward
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets
> Favorite Sport: Football
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Tracy McGrady, Tim Duncan, Lebron James
> Favorite Food: Cheeseburgger
> Favorite Movie(s): Harold and Kumar
> Favorite TV Show: 24


NOOO you can't use that avatar, that's reserved for me!!! j/k


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> NOOO you can't use that avatar, that's reserved for me!!! j/k


check my avatar,Yao Mania.:grinning:


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> check my avatar,Yao Mania.:grinning:


Sabonis? Are you implying that he's better than Yao??
(just kidding man, I knew u changed it to Yao for a few days last week.  )


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Sabonis? Are you implying that he's better than Yao??
> (just kidding man, I knew u changed it to Yao for a few days last week.  )


My avatar was Yao Ming when i wrote that post :grinning:


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 
> 
> Guess only one person can answer that.....Nique21??
> 
> Yeah remember Jewelz.... last he was compiling T-Mac's clutchiest performance ever fan club, then nada


I just happened to see EHL's sig and found:

THE OFFICIAL "I AM A LAKER/KOBE STEALTH TROLL" CLUB 

1. Mack Ten, *2. Chise/Jewelz/Nique21*, 3. BallBiologist, 4. jc76ers 5. Xericx 6. Dynasty Raider 7. LB26matrixns/The Gipper 8. mediocre man PM to join

:grinning:


----------



## Sweeper

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> I just happened to see EHL's sig and found:
> 
> THE OFFICIAL "I AM A LAKER/KOBE STEALTH TROLL" CLUB
> 
> 1. Mack Ten, *2. Chise/Jewelz/Nique21*, 3. BallBiologist, 4. jc76ers 5. Xericx 6. Dynasty Raider 7. LB26matrixns/The Gipper 8. mediocre man PM to join
> 
> :grinning:


Ah ha...BINGO! 3 names... does that mean he's been suspended twice already?


----------



## Eduardo

Name: Eduardo
Age: 18
Sex: male
Location: Manila, Philippines 
Height: 5"10
Position: C/PF/SF/SG/PG
Favorite NBA team: Rockets baby! 
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao and T-mac, dont wanna watch their games if not one of them is playing, i like them as a duo
Hottest NBA Player(optional): hmmm sczerbiak?? lol not really into guys  
Favorite Food: Jap food
Favorite Movie(s): Love actually and senseless funny movies a la van wilder
Favorite TV Show: NBA, High school reunion lol too bad the show's over already

Can i ask you guys a question? How do I select a custom avatar that I got somewhere else?


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Eduardo</b>!
> 
> Can i ask you guys a question? How do I select a custom avatar that I got somewhere else?


u gotta be a supporting member first to have ur custom avatar. 

Welcome,dude.:grinning:


----------



## Eduardo

crap, i knew it. Thanks!


----------



## airborne

Name: Rose
Age: 21
Sex: Female
Location: Houston
Height: 5'6.5 
Position: Whereever
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Mavs, Kings
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): TMAC, KG, Wade, Yao
Hottest NBA Player(optional): Wally, Arroyo, Grant Hill, Jim Jackson, Andre Barrett, Ginobili, Sasha Vujacic (in no particular order)
Favorite Food: Mexican Food
Favorite Movie(s): Braveheart, Gladiator, Kill Bill, Chicago, Monsters Inc.
Favorite TV Show: The Simpsons, Family Guy, Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## Yao Mania

airborne said:


> Name: Rose
> Age: 21
> Sex: Female
> Location: Houston
> Height: 5'6.5
> Position: Whereever
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Mavs, Kings
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): TMAC, KG, Wade, Yao
> Hottest NBA Player(optional): Wally, Arroyo, Hill, Jim Jackson, Andre Barrett, Ginobili, Sasha Vujacic (in no particular order)
> Favorite Food: Mexican Food
> Favorite Movie(s): Braveheart, Gladiator, Kill Bill, Chicago, Monsters Inc.
> Favorite TV Show: The Simpsons, Family Guy, Everybody Loves Raymond


Another female on the board! Welcome!
And when you mention that the hottest NBA player was Hill, do you mean Tyrone Hill?







:biggrin:


----------



## airborne

Yao Mania said:


> Another female on the board! Welcome!
> And when you mention that the hottest NBA player was Hill, do you mean Tyrone Hill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


:no: :sour: Of course....not. I obviously meant Grant Hill. :laugh:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

airborne said:


> :no: :sour: Of course....not. I obviously meant Grant Hill. :laugh:



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
Welcome.


----------



## WhoRocks

Name: Chek
Age: 19
Sex: male
Location: London, England
Height: 5"6
Position: IR - knee patella tendinitis
Favorite NBA team: Magic, then Rockets 
Favorite Sport: Football (sorry, soccer???)
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao, TMac
Hottest NBA Player(optional): Hill (Tyrone) 
Favorite Food: depends- Italian, Chinese
Favorite Movie(s): All genres - Coming to America, The Rock
Favorite TV Show: Simpsons, Sports


----------



## johnnylee

Name: Johnny Lee
Age: 22
Sex: Male
Location: China
Height: 6'4"-6'5"
Position: PG,SG,SF,PF,C----it's up to the level of the opponents
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, 76ers
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): AI, T-Mac and Yao
Hottest NBA Player(optional): T-Mac and Allen Iverson
Favorite Food: huoguo---haha, it's the very chinese traditional food
Favorite Movie(s): Beautiful Mind
Favorite TV Show: CSI and Pretender


----------



## kisstherim

johnnylee said:


> Name: Johnny Lee
> Age: 22
> Sex: Male
> Location: China
> Height: 6'4"-6'5"
> Position: PG,SG,SF,PF,C----it's up to the level of the opponents
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets, 76ers
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): AI, T-Mac and Yao
> Hottest NBA Player(optional): T-Mac and Allen Iverson
> Favorite Food: huoguo---haha, it's the very chinese traditional food
> Favorite Movie(s): Beautiful Mind
> Favorite TV Show: CSI and Pretender


welcome,man.and u r kinda tall, 6'4"-6'5"?that's 193-195 cm,right?wow


----------



## johnnylee

kisstherim said:


> welcome,man.and u r kinda tall, 6'4"-6'5"?that's 193-195 cm,right?wow


ya,i'm 194cm
here in China, i'm taller than most guys in the street
but i'm not playing prefessional basketball, just for fun, just for fun.......

BTW, because of my height, i always enjoy my game with others^_^


----------



## TracywtFacy

Name: Jungen
Age: 23
Sex: [M]ale
Location: Sydney, Australia
Height: 5"11
Position: G/SF
Favorite NBA team: Rockets since Yao came, Bulls when MJ was around 
Favorite Sport: bball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao, TMac, Sheed, Deke 
Players I hate: Kobe
Favorite Food: My native Korean
Favorite Movie(s): Pulp Fiction, Half Baked (but I don't do drugs )
Favorite TV Show: Chappelle Show, Southpark


I love our team right now, but really missing Juwan Howard... with him I'd be confident we can go all the way this year... but this is a veteran group, we'll still go far into the playoffs


----------



## kisstherim

welcome,man:wink: so r u an australian korean?


----------



## kisstherim

Sweeper said:


> Ah ha...BINGO! 3 names... does that mean he's been suspended twice already?


oh-uh,just found Nique21 had been banned.sorry for him.but i am sure the biggest Kobe hater in this board will be back soon with a new screen name unless they banned his IP address. :biggrin:


----------



## ThaShark316

Do we lead bb.net for most female fans for a NBA team? I'm sure we do... :clap: for the ladies...Stacie,Tracie, and Rose.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

ThaShark316 said:


> Do we lead bb.net for most female fans for a NBA team? I'm sure we do... :clap: for the ladies...Stacie,Tracie, and Rose.


LOL. Tracie is my sister, if you haven't already figured it out.

4_ever_bball_fan is a girl also. She post over here sometimes, but mostly at the WNBA board.


----------



## ThaShark316

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> LOL. Tracie is my sister, if you haven't already figured it out.
> 
> 4_ever_bball_fan is a girl also. She post over here sometimes, but mostly at the WNBA board.



Yeah, I knew she was ur better half... :biggrin:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

ThaShark316 said:


> Yeah, I knew she was ur better half... :biggrin:


 :jawdrop: 
LOL. Actually, I'm the good twin...


----------



## kisstherim

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> LOL. Tracie is my sister, if you haven't already figured it out.


gee,i thought TRACIELOVESCOMETS is probably ur another screen name,cuz u two have the same height,age,location,register date……and both love comets. :biggrin:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

kisstherim said:


> gee,i thought TRACIELOVESCOMETS is probably ur another screen name,cuz u two have the same height,age,location,register date……and both love comets. :biggrin:


:laugh:

Nope. I am not Tracie. I repeat, I am not Tracie.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

We are not the same people. Stacie is the :angel: twin. I, on the other hand... :devil2:


----------



## TracywtFacy

ThaShark316 said:


> Yeah, I knew she was ur better half... :biggrin:


lol @ "better half"... that's how you refer to someone's wife, not sistah



kisstherim: thanks mate... yep, korean/australian


----------



## kfranco

Name: Kevin F.
Hometown: Houston
Living in: Austin, TX
College: UT, hook 'em horns!!

Im so excited that i can't wait for the game, to tell you how freaking excited i am, its 3:30 AM, and can't go to sleep thinking about game#1..God i sure hope we win,,i dont know how we are going to contain Dirk, but i hope JVGundy has something up his sleaves.

LETS GO ROCKETS, LETS GO!!!
Yao(being dominant) + McGrady(being McGrady)= Total Domination Baby!!!


----------



## mavsmania41

Name: Todd Shelton
Age: 17
Sex: male
Location: Ardmore, Oklahoma
Height: 6"2
Weight: 170
Favorite NBA team: Mavs, Celtics, Rockets
Favorite Sport: Football
Least Favorite Sport: Shuffle board
Favorite NBA Player(s): Dirk,Tmac, Jason Terry, Steve NAsh,
Least Favorite NBA Player: Kobe Bryant
Favorite Food Pizza
I actually live in Houston right now but I hate to put it down cuz i was raised In Ardmore oklahoma. But yeah I live in the woodlands.But I only live in houston during the summer then go back up to oklahoma for school.


----------



## lalala

name han jingxu english name: joey (from friends, I am favor of him)
location Shen yang China
height 180cm
position s g
Favorite NBA team; rocket 76er
players the answer and yao

with the similar reason with kfraco. i also can not sleep after the rocket won the second game. it is so exciting. so lucky to find here and know each other. 
Go rockets , and Yao.


----------



## Kyakko

Name: Kim
Age: 29 (turning the big 3 oh ) 
Sex: M but sometimes on Fridays too
Location: S.F. bay area
Height: 5'9"
Position: Street ball, so n/a but i'm a fast mofo, or at least in my youth.
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Kings
Favorite Sport: basketball, i use to play baseball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao, TMac, LBJ, B.Miller, B.Jackson
Players I hate: Melo... donno why i feel like punching him in the face
Favorite Food: Roundtable's Pizza
Favorite Movie(s): Transformers, the Usually Suspect and so many others
Favorite TV Show: Smallville, Simpsons, Southpark


----------



## Rockets

Name: Wen Zhong
Age: 15
Sex: Female
Location: Zhejiang China
Favorite NBA team: Houston Rockets
Favorite Sport: Table tennis and basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): mcgrady,yao

I'm a Chinese girl.I like NBA very much.I'm a fan of Houston Rokcets.
I want to talk about basketball with all of you.
I can't speak English very well,I hope you can understand my meaning.
And I want to make friends with you.


----------



## kisstherim

Rockets said:


> Name: Wen Zhong
> Age: 15
> Sex: Female
> Location: Zhejiang China
> Favorite NBA team: Houston Rockets
> Favorite Sport: Table tennis and basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): mcgrady,yao
> 
> I'm a Chinese girl.I like NBA very much.I'm a fan of Houston Rokcets.
> I want to talk about basketball with all of you.
> I can't speak English very well,I hope you can understand my meaning.
> And I want to make friends with you.


welcome :biggrin: ur english is excellent!:greatjob:


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> welcome :biggrin: ur english is excellent!:greatjob:


now now kisstherim, she's only 15..... :biggrin:


----------



## Rockets

kisstherim said:


> welcome :biggrin: ur english is excellent!:greatjob:


Thank you very much!
You're so friendly.
This is my first time to talk with foreign friends.
I think we will have a pleased talk.


----------



## kfranco




----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> now now kisstherim, she's only 15..... :biggrin:


 :eek8: :eek8: :shy:

u do remember that japanese table-tennis player? :boohoo:


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> :eek8: :eek8: :shy:
> 
> u do remember that japanese table-tennis player? :boohoo:


 :laugh:


----------



## Coach Jim

Cool board ... Came over from the Houston Texans official board. Guess this is the introduction thread so here goes...

Jim ... Coach Jim to you.
Pasadena, Texas
40 yrs old
Native American Indian
I love coaching little league football & other youth sports but I got a real job too ... Shop Supervisor - Trucking Industry. I also love my Texans, Rockets & Astros & saltwater fishing too. Any other questions stupid or otherwise, don't hesitate to ask.
BTW I got a question for the powers that be. Kind of technical but I was wondering if you gotta use the avatars shown (old & outdated) or can ya upload your own?... Out.


----------



## The_Franchise

Coach Jim said:


> BTW I got a question for the powers that be. Kind of technical but I was wondering if you gotta use the avatars shown (old & outdated) or can ya upload your own?... Out.


Welcome to the site!

You have to be a supporting member ($10 fee) to use your own avatars.


----------



## Cornholio

Name: Sebastian
Age: 16
Sex: M
Location: Santiago, Chile
Height: 6' 0''
Position: Point Forward
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Heat, Pacers
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): T-Mac, Shaq, J. O'Neal

I don't know what else to say.....


----------



## Pimped Out

Name: Cyrus
Age: 18
Sex: Yes please...
Gender: Male
Location: Houston (actually Katy)
Height: 5'9
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Pacers (for now)
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): T-Mac, Yao, Reggie Miller, KG
Hottest NBA Player(optional): ummmmmm, nevermind
Favorite Movie(s): Ferris Buelers Day Off
Favorite TV Show: Used to be simpsons but probably family guy now.


----------



## Rockets

kisstherim said:


> :eek8: :eek8: :shy:
> 
> u do remember that japanese table-tennis player? :boohoo:


Do you mean FUKUHARA AI?


----------



## kisstherim

Rockets said:


> Do you mean FUKUHARA AI?


yes. :meditate:


----------



## theRockisOurs

Name: Justin
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Location: Indy
Height: 5'8
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Pacers 
Favorite Sport: Basketball, football a close second
Favorite NBA Player(s): T-Mac, Yao, JO, Artest
Hottest NBA Player(optional): Sam Cassel....J/k lol 
Favorite Movie(s): too many to list
Favorite TV Show: Smallvile


----------



## Holland

Name: Ralph
Age: 16
Sex: I love it
Gender: Male
Location: I live in Berlicum, Holland
Height: I don;t know, in European height I'm 1.65 meters
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, for sure!!
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): definetily Yao Ming!!
Hottest NBA Player(optional): uhh.. no comment
Favorite Movie(s): xXx, the gladiator, 2 fast 2 furious
Favorite TV Show/ family guy, the simpsons, south park...you can see, I'm a bit an American

Hello people,
I live in that tiny country Holland/the Netherlands en Europe. I play basketball too and I'm a big Rockets fan, and that's because of Yao. My english isn't that well, but I hope you understand it. Í just hate shaq, he is just annoying, much arrogant and he is better than Yao

by the way..I'm new here!


----------



## Yao Mania

Holland said:


> Name: Ralph
> Age: 16
> Sex: I love it
> Gender: Male
> Location: I live in Berlicum, Holland
> Height: I don;t know, in European height I'm 1.65 meters
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets, for sure!!
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): definetily Yao Ming!!
> Hottest NBA Player(optional): uhh.. no comment
> Favorite Movie(s): xXx, the gladiator, 2 fast 2 furious
> Favorite TV Show/ family guy, the simpsons, south park...you can see, I'm a bit an American
> 
> Hello people,
> I live in that tiny country Holland/the Netherlands en Europe. I play basketball too and I'm a big Rockets fan, and that's because of Yao. My english isn't that well, but I hope you understand it. Í just hate shaq, he is just annoying, much arrogant and he is better than Yao
> 
> by the way..I'm new here!


Welcome!! I'm glad we have Yao fans in Europe as well!! So how are the ballers in the Netherlands? 

xXx, if I remember correctly the bad guys were Dutch as well right? And 1.65m is about 5'5" I believe.


----------



## Holland

The basketball in holland isn't the same in America...our lay-up has 2 steps and in America 3 steps..right? our national league isn't at a high level but the best players allways go to the NBA so you can't compare the NBA and the dutch league... 2 players in the NBA are dutch you know? Dan Gadzuric from the Milwaukee Bucks and Fransisco Elson of the Denver Nuggets. I don;t think they are important players to thheir teams, but I've never saw them play...

Rockets :clap:


----------



## kisstherim

Holland said:


> The basketball in holland isn't the same in America...our lay-up has 2 steps and in America 3 steps..right? our national league isn't at a high level but the best players allways go to the NBA so you can't compare the NBA and the dutch league... 2 players in the NBA are dutch you know? Dan Gadzuric from the Milwaukee Bucks and Fransisco Elson of the Denver Nuggets. I don;t think they are important players to thheir teams, but I've never saw them play...
> 
> Rockets :clap:


welcome to this board, man. are u kind of Holland Chinese,i was just wondering? :biggrin:


----------



## Holland

in xXx the bad guys were the dutch? hmm, as far as I know, in movies with dutch people in it, the are allways connectet with drugs and hockers, farmers, mills and those yellow boots (traditional yellow, wooden boots, I don't know the translation for it). I can say about Holland, YES marihuana is legal in Holland, but that doesn't mean everyone smokes it. In some city we have special hockerstreets, just like you? about the mills and those boots, we have in Holland a couple of mills, i think about 200 pieces and those boots, only old people, of the war generation is wearing it when he is a farmer, in city and stuff no one is wearing them...

damn English is very difficult

but about the rockets, I love the way t-mac plays and the profit of Yao's size...it's a pity Howard is injured, they could use him in the playoffs well...

:cheers: aaah It;s also legal to drink alcohol when you are 16 in Holland


----------



## Holland

kisstherim said:


> welcome to this board, man. are u kind of Holland Chinese,i was just wondering? :biggrin:


Hello to you! no I'm not a kind of Chinese, I'm just and common Dutchman....the same skincolour like Rik Smits, who played for the Pacers a few years ago...

I;m just fascinated in Yao's size and his behaviour, something that fat Shaq can learn from him....Also the commercials with Yao are just funny, I don't know, I like that guy:>


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Holland....Dan Gadzuric is the man, go Dutch! :banana:


----------



## SheriffKilla

Name: Michael
Age: 21
Sex: male
Location: Killerfornia
Height: 6'4
Position: Point Center
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Clippers, Grizz, Magic
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Manu, Brian Cardinal, T-Mac, The Admiral, Sabonis
Hottest NBA Player(optional): Derek Anderson(no ****, but he is a handsome guy)
Favorite Food: little girls
Favorite Movie(sizza): 12 Monkeys
Favorite TV Show: Basketball, Chappelle's Show, Arrested Development


----------



## Rocket Man

Well I am just a new poster, been out to this site reading so many times I just had to get my two cents in. Here in Houston we just can't wait until next year with Yao and T-Mac having another year to develope and hopefully bringing in a legitimate inside presence at the 4. People I can see great things in our future.Hope for all of you to lead me along and show me the ropes.


----------



## Yao Mania

Rocket Man said:


> Well I am just a new poster, been out to this site reading so many times I just had to get my two cents in. Here in Houston we just can't wait until next year with Yao and T-Mac having another year to develope and hopefully bringing in a legitimate inside presence at the 4. People I can see great things in our future.Hope for all of you to lead me along and show me the ropes.


So you're one of the "guest" that's always been around our forum! Welcome!

Feel free to express whatever opinion you have on the team here, good or bad. Our posters are known for having very strong opinions :biggrin:

I know I've been saying this every year, but Yao is due for a monster year next year....


----------



## pistol_pete_44

Name: tha Golden Child 
Age: 15
Sex: male
Location: E-TOWN
Height: 5'8
Position: Point 
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, spurs, jazz, bulls
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): YAO MING, PISTOL PETE, JOHN STOCKTON, LARRY BIRD, KAREEM, COUSY......................................................................
Favorite Food: 
Favorite Movie(sizza): 
Favorite TV Show: Basketball, FAMILY GUY


----------



## Mr. Clutch

Name: J-Bizz 
Age: 14
Sex: male
Location:Omaha, NE
Height: 5'9
Position: sg or sf 
Favorite NBA team: Rockets
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s):T-Mac, J.R. Smith
Favorite Food: Mexican
Favorite Movie:Half-Baked 
Favorite TV Show:Sportscenter, Lte night with conan o' brian


----------



## The_Franchise

Welcome to the site guys, hope to see you posting more often!


----------



## ApheLion02

Name: Xavier
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Location:Champaign IL (though I've lived in China, Korea, and Singapore)
Ethnicity: Chinese
Favorite NBA team: Houston Rockets (and a little of the Bulls, since I live in Illinois)


----------



## Rockets83

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Welcome to the site guys, hope to see you posting more often!


dude i love ur avy...whered u get it?

anyway, I'm Dennis (den for short), a 22 yr old from Houston...I've been a diehard Rox fan for 10 years now...


----------



## market

Name: Tsai Tengfei
Age: 21
Sex: male
Location: GuangDong,China
Height: 176cm
Position: PG
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Spurs
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao&T-M&T-D


----------



## ivanpei

Hey! I'm new on this board and I'm asian! (Surprise surprise why I'm on the houston board) And guess what? I love Yao Ming (surprise again) One additional fact is that I'm Chinese. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out the connection eh? Lol btw here are some little facts.

Name: Ivan Pei Lai-Hung (as in username)
Occupation: College Student 
Hobbies: Basketball, WATCHING soccer (can't play for nuts), Magic The gathering (geeky I know), computer games....
Height and position: 5'11 or so, still growing (hopefully, just an inch away from being a 6 footer).
Position: In a team I play SF. But for fun i play point centre (like every other tall guy with decent handle and court vision, asians are shorter mind you). I have horrible hops though with decent lateral quickness. I'm more of a catch and shoot guy who handles and passes the ball in a real match.
Location: Malaysia. Familiar? No? Not surprised, we're not really on the map right now. Our arch rival- Singapore is hogging all the spotlight. 
Favourite team: Houston... I mean, 1st round, 1st pick CHINESE draft pick, who else am I supposed to support? PLUS he has the potential to LEAD a team to a title not just sit on the bench and spend the millions he earns.
Favourite player: Yao... as explained above. Lebron- A kid straight out of high school that can fly and dunk? Not surprising. But one with court vision and crazy passing skills? Now thats special. 28/7/6 as a sophomore is crazy as well.

I've been hanging around the houston boards for a while and thought about joining but did'nt have the time. Well now I'm here and I hope everyone is all psyched up for the season cause I am. For once we have a championship worthy- looking team by getting Alston at PG for a complete team (hopefully). PS: notice the "looking". Nothing is proven till the season starts. Alston/Barry/Tmac/Stro/Yao is wicked. We have great half court offense and have the potential to run like Phoenix (hopefully) with Alston on at the point dishing assists for Mac and Stro to dunk it all the way to ESPN's highlight reel. Whoooooo!!! GO HOUSTON!!! Now if only we could pull a Larry Hughes... Now that would be a crazy offseason. Haha I better just continue dreaming. Doesn't look like its gonna happen anytime soon. Luther head looks good. He reminds me of Manu Ginobili. Hopefully he turns out like Manu.


----------



## Pimped Out

welcome to the forum. good to see one of our visitors sign up and start posting. im pretty sure everyone here is psyched up for the new season. i especially cant wait 'til later when we make out title run and shut the haters up.


----------



## Rocket

Name: Dennis (a.k.a Den)
Age: 22
Sex: Male
Location: Houston
Height: 5'10"
Position: Shooting Guard
Favorite NBA team: Rockets
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): McGrady/Jon Barry
Favorite Food: Hamburgers
Favorite Movie(s): Training Day, Coach Carter, Saw, etc.
Favorite TV Show: CSI, prison break
Hobbies: Sportswriting

also, people wonder whassup with my username if my real name is Dennis...my high school coach used to refer to me as "billy the kid" (the western gunslinger) cuz of my quick release when I shot the ball...so there ya go... :clap: 

any Rockets fans, holla at me...Im always more than willing to chat about my boys in the red and silver :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania

Welcome as always!

Funny how so many people who introduces themselves on this thread disappears shortly after...


----------



## The_Franchise

I'd just like to update this thread and say that I've grown 0.5 inch, so with shoes I'm now 6 ft. 1/2 inch. Just thought you guys would like to know.


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I'd just like to update this thread and say that I've grown 0.5 inch, so with shoes I'm now 6 ft. 1/2 inch. Just thought you guys would like to know.



Wow MRC. :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I'd just like to update this thread and say that I've grown 0.5 inch, so with shoes I'm now 6 ft. 1/2 inch. Just thought you guys would like to know.


lol,Congrats! :biggrin:

and welcome all new members! :clap:


----------



## lsmoreno56

Hi, I'm new to the board. I'm a lot older than most of the people I've seen here, but my passion for the Rockets is very strong. Looking forward to a great season. There were people in the tunnel (downtown Houston) giving out "Live It" DVDs along with a schedule. I'm ready for the season to start!

GO ROCKETS!

Name: Lydia
Age: 49
Sex: Female
Location: Houston
Height: 5'2"
Position: N/A
Favorite NBA team: Rockets
Favorite Sport: Basketball, Baseball (Astros!!!), Football
Favorite NBA Player(s): T-McGrady/Yao Ming
Favorite Food: Mexican Food
Favorite Movie(s): Too many to mention
Favorite TV Show: Amazing Race
Hobbies: Gambling


----------



## Pimped Out

lsmoreno56 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the board. I'm a lot older than most of the people I've seen here, but my passion for the Rockets is very strong. Looking forward to a great season. There were people in the tunnel (downtown Houston) giving out "Live It" DVDs along with a schedule. I'm ready for the season to start!


its always great to have new enthusiast here. you been a rockets fanatic for a while now (do you remember the good ole days)? *edit- im not sure how much youve looked around, but you should also check out the astros and texans and the general nba forums too 


i was looking back at this thread, and no one ever welcomed me after my post here. i feel unwelcomed


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> its always great to have new enthusiast here. you been a rockets fanatic for a while now (do you remember the good ole days)? *edit- im not sure how much youve looked around, but you should also check out the astros and texans and the general nba forums too
> 
> 
> i was looking back at this thread, and no one ever welcomed me after my post here. i feel unwelcomed


WELCOME PIMPED OUT!!!

:twave: :rbanana: nfire: :whaasup: :wave:


----------



## lsmoreno56

Thank you Pimped Out for the nice welcome. I'm very familiar with the Astros and Texans boards, but it took me a while to find this one for the Rockets. Now that I've found it, I'll be reading and posting regularly. I sure hope this board doesn't get the amount of trolls the Astros board has been having. It's hard to have a decent discussion with all those lamebrain comments that are thrown into the mix.

GO ROCKETS!!!


----------



## HotGirlTracie

For the most part, we Rockets fans are pretty nice umless you make us mad. :biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy

Sex: Male
Location: Hong Kong
Height: 5'8
Position: Small Forward
Favorite NBA team: Rockets
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao

Looking forward to talkin to my fellow Hong Kong residents (and my American counterparts too).


----------



## Yao Mania

Welcome! Happy to have another HKer on the board!!


----------



## kisstherim

Hey,Welcome!!!:clap:


----------



## jarry8188

Name: Jarry Jiang
Age: 25
Sex: male
Location:ChangChun China
Height: 175 cm.
Position: PG
Favorite NBA team: Rockets
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s):Yao,T-Mac. 
Favorite Food: Chinese food
Favorite Movie:007

Hello everybody! Chinese is my first language, so speaking English is really diffcult to me.But I'm very glad there is a board for me to say someting about rocket and Yao, and to communicate with you. I hope you can understand what i said.


----------



## skykisser

hello,guys,count me in.
Evan Lin, from China(dont feel surprised :biggrin: ,surely we've got a bunch of Chinese fans here).


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yea umm.. Luther Head fan here.. from his High School days.. umm.. yea.. Is he ever gonna get to play more than a minute a game? Tnx!!


----------



## Yao Mania

Brian34Cook said:


> Yea umm.. Luther Head fan here.. from his High School days.. umm.. yea.. Is he ever gonna get to play more than a minute a game? Tnx!!


This is the "Getting to know each other thread", not the "Getting to know if Luther will play more in the future thread". Why don't you post in the "WE WANT HEAD" petition thread?

But yes welcome to the Houston board B34C :biggrin:


----------



## dychen85

Hey whats up guys im new to the forum

Name: David Chen
Age: 19
Sex: male
Location: Ann Arbor Mi
Height: 5'8
Position: Point guard
Favorite NBA team: Detroit Pistons and Houston rockets
Favorite Sport: Golf
Favorite NBA Player(s): Tmac 
Hottest NBA Player(optional): 
Favorite Food: Rice
Favorite Movie(sizza): Get rich or die trying and Gladiator
Favorite TV Show: Nba shootaround, Espn weds basketball, The Oc


----------



## HotGirlTracie

dychen85 said:


> Hey whats up guys im new to the forum
> 
> Name: David Chen
> Age: 19
> Sex: male
> Location: Ann Arbor Mi
> Height: 5'8
> Position: Point guard
> Favorite NBA team: Detroit Pistons and Houston rockets
> Favorite Sport: Golf
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Tmac
> Hottest NBA Player(optional):
> Favorite Food: Rice
> Favorite Movie(sizza): Get rich or die trying and Gladiator
> Favorite TV Show: Nba shootaround, Espn weds basketball, The Oc




Hi David! Welcome to the board


----------



## Smooth Lotion

Name: Johnson
Age: 19
Sex: Alpha Male
Location: Houston
Height: 6'0
Position: The Head Johnson
Favorite NBA team: Rockets
Favorite Sport: Basketball, Cheerleading
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yaoza
Favorite Movie(s): Anchorman!!
Favorite TV Show: The Office
Hobbies: Switching to Geico over and over again


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Smooth Lotion said:


> Name: Johnson
> Age: 19
> Sex: Alpha Male
> Location: Houston
> Height: 6'0
> Position: The Head Johnson
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets
> Favorite Sport: Basketball, Cheerleading
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Yaoza
> Favorite Movie(s): Anchorman!!
> Favorite TV Show: The Office
> Hobbies: Switching to Geico over and over again



Lmao...welcome


----------



## intersync

Name: Ichiro
Age: 20
Sex: momma said sex is the devil but what momma don't know don't hurt her!
Location: Houston
Height: 6'3
Position: Water Boy
Favorite NBA team: Cougs
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Dikembe Mutombo Mpolondo Mukamba Jean Jacque Wamutombo, Brad "Lights-Out" Lidge
Favorite Movie(s): Pirates XxX
Favorite TV Show: Trading Spouses
Hobbies: welp, I do a lot of things


----------



## JuX

intersync said:


> Favorite NBA Player(s): Dikembe Mutombo Mpolondo Mukamba Jean Jacque Wamutombo, Brad "Lights-Out" Lidge


How come is Brad Lidge a NBA player?


----------



## Free Arsenal

This thread is fun, I'd like to take a stab at it.

Name: Ronald
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Location: Riverside California
Height: 5'6
Position: Center...j/k I'm point gaurd or Assistant Coach's assistant.
Favorite NBA team: Clippers 
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Earl Boykins, Corey Maggette, Brand, Iverson, Mcgrady, Marbury, Carter, Livingston, T.J. Ford and Sura.
Favorite Movie(s): None, too many of them to list as my favorites.
Favorite TV Show: My Name is Earl
Hobbies: School... that's about it.. haha


----------



## Smooth Lotion

Sync I hate you. I have been putting my head down and laughing for the last 5 minutes. my professor is abt to kick me out of class.


----------



## HotGirlTracie

intersync said:


> Name: Ichiro
> Age: 20
> Sex: momma said sex is the devil but what momma don't know don't hurt her!
> Location: Houston
> Height: 6'3
> Position: Water Boy
> Favorite NBA team: Cougs
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Dikembe Mutombo Mpolondo Mukamba Jean Jacque Wamutombo, Brad "Lights-Out" Lidge
> Favorite Movie(s): Pirates XxX
> Favorite TV Show: Trading Spouses
> Hobbies: welp, I do a lot of things



Brad lidge???

Welcome Earl


----------



## Free Arsenal

HotGirlTracie said:


> Brad lidge???
> 
> Welcome Earl


Earl?


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Free Arsenal said:


> Earl?



Lmao! I'm sorry. Welcome Ronald.

God im so embarrassed


----------



## Free Arsenal

HotGirlTracie said:


> Lmao! I'm sorry. Welcome Ronald.
> 
> God im so embarrassed


Ít's just a forum. :banana:


----------



## Pimped Out

intersync said:


> Name: Ichiro
> Age: 20
> Sex: momma said sex is the devil but what momma don't know don't hurt her!
> Location: Houston
> Height: 6'3
> Position: Water Boy
> Favorite NBA team: Cougs
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Dikembe Mutombo Mpolondo Mukamba Jean Jacque Wamutombo, Brad "Lights-Out" Lidge
> Favorite Movie(s): Pirates XxX
> Favorite TV Show: Trading Spouses
> Hobbies: welp, I do a lot of things


UofH isnt an nba team.
howdy and welcome though.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Hi guys!!!

Name:Edward
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Location: Bucharest, Romania
Height: 5'7"
Position: Point Guard(though I'n the 6th man  )
Favorite NBA team: Houston Rockets
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Tracy McGrady, Emeka Okafor
Favorite Movie(s): Kingdom of Heaven, The Longest Yard.....
Favorite TV Show: Soap Opera "Maria's Secret(local)" :biggrin: 
Hobbies: Basketball, military history


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Welcome Edward


----------



## Smooth Lotion

intersync said:


> Favorite Movie(s): Pirates XxX


I can't wait for that to come out in the special theatres. The *edit* have looked great. Cinematography at it's finest.


----------



## intersync

Oh it is exciting indeed. The last thing I want is for this film to flop because I really think it's one of the most important artistic expressions to be produced in this fine, young millenium.


----------



## Smooth Lotion

intersync said:


> Oh it is exciting indeed. The last thing I want is for this film to flop because I really think it's one of the most important artistic expressions to be produced in this fine, young millenium.


 I don't know if I like the direction Joone has been going in. I'm not a huge outdoors fan and the whole theme of lust on a ship is really quite hard for me to conceive. Luvana needs to work on her vocals as well, she doesn't quite evoke the same passion from me before she went mainstream. The stunt coordinators did an awesome job, as well as the thrust choreographers.


----------



## Yao Mania

Great job welcoming the noobs Pimped Out and Tracie. Thread's getting a lil' off topic but glad to see things picking up!


----------



## kisstherim

> Last edited by Weasel : Today at 08:27 AM. Reason: Do no put links to nudity


:rofl:


----------



## kisstherim

edyzbasketball said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Name:Edward
> Age: 14
> Sex: Male
> Location: Bucharest, Romania
> Height: 5'7"
> Position: Point Guard(though I'n the 6th man  )
> Favorite NBA team: Houston Rockets
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Tracy McGrady, Emeka Okafor
> Favorite Movie(s): Kingdom of Heaven, The Longest Yard.....
> Favorite TV Show: Soap Opera "Maria's Secret(local)" :biggrin:
> Hobbies: Basketball, military history


hey,Edward, r there many Rockets fans like u in Romania? about how many rockets game can u guys get a week?


----------



## master8492

intersync said:


> Favorite NBA Player(s): *Dikembe Mutombo Mpolondo Mukamba Jean Jacque Wamutombo*, Brad


lol :laugh:


----------



## edyzbasketball

kisstherim said:


> hey,Edward, r there many Rockets fans like u in Romania? about how many rockets game can u guys get a week?


Rockets fans?! They only know about the Lakers, if they know....
Well, since I am in a basketball team which is Nr. 1 in Romania, there are some Rockets fans, especially T-Mac fans...But most of the guys like the Lakers or the Spurs....

And no, we don't get any games here.
I watch the video highlights, ESPN Motion and now, thank God for streaming.


----------



## darknezx

Woah, I never knew there was a thread like this in this forum.. my bad.. 

Name: Trevor
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Location: Singapore/China (holidays sure are fun in China)
Height: 5'7"
Position: Shooting Guard (In pickup ball that is, never wanted any part of the intensive stamina training)
Favorite NBA team: Houston Rockets
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Tracy McGrady


HTML:


Favorite Movie(s): Dodgeball
Hobbies: Basketball, Drawing, Manga


----------



## Yao Mania

darknezx said:


> Well, I feel like I'm in an online dating site. :laugh:


Except we only have like 2-3 girls posting on this board (2 of them being sisters), and that's considerably better than any other team board on this site! 

But welcome as always!


----------



## darknezx

Hmm I didn't mean to offend, yeap probably 'cos this the first time I'm trying the introductions. My bad.


----------



## Chien Bei

Name: Chien Bei
Age: 25
Sex: male
Location: Shanghai,China
Height: 175cm
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Spurs and T-wolves
Favorite Sport: Basketball,Fball(soccer),Table tennies,
Favorite NBA Player(s): YM, KG, AI, MJ ,MG
Favorite Food: Chinese food 
Favorite Movie(s):star wars
Favorite TV Show: CSI, 24,X files, Friends,The Taken, The 4400


----------



## Yao Mania

Chien Bei said:


> Name: Chien Bei
> Age: 25
> Sex: male
> Location: Shanghai,China
> Height: 175cm
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Spurs and T-wolves
> Favorite Sport: Basketball,Fball(soccer),Table tennies,
> Favorite NBA Player(s): YM, KG, AI, MJ ,MG
> Favorite Food: Chinese food
> Favorite Movie(s):star wars
> Favorite TV Show: CSI, 24,X files, Friends,The Taken, The 4400


Who's MG? Manu Ginobili?

Welcome as usual!


----------



## Rocket

Welcome to everyone new! :clap: I strongly suggest that yall post often and involve yourselves as much as possible...the Rockets forum is one of the more livelier forums on bb.net and everyone works hard to make it as professional as possible so, to all the newbies, enjoy your time here and stick around!


----------



## Chien Bei

Yao Mania said:


> Who's MG? Manu Ginobili?
> 
> Welcome as usual!




yes,sure. that's him.


----------



## kisstherim

Rocket said:


> Welcome to everyone new! :clap: I strongly suggest that yall post often and involve yourselves as much as possible...the Rockets forum is one of the more livelier forums on bb.net and everyone works hard to make it as professional as possible so, to all the newbies, enjoy your time here and stick around!


oh, Bill the Kid, u changed ur name?


----------



## edyzbasketball

Welcome. And contribute.


----------



## debarge

NAME: Dannie (ie. roguecds in the past)
AGE: 27 (yes I know very old in comparision to everyone else, its a blessing) :clap: 
SEX: female 5'7 or 5'8
POSITION: SF point foward mostly
LOCATION: southside southside (H'town)
FAVORITE TEAMS: Rockets, Spurs, ??? nobody else...
FAVORITE PLAYERS: Tracy and Yao, Manu and Duncan, Nash and Lebron, way too many to list
FAVORITE FOOD: fried catfish and other seafood, mama says "cookin' is lovin'"
FAVORITE MOVIE: Ninja Scroll, Return to Me, Valley of the Dolls, Desparado
FAVORITE TV SHOW: CSI las vegas and the X-files:banana: most innovative show in a long long time...


----------



## Yao Mania

debarge said:


> NAME: Dannie (ie. roguecds in the past)
> AGE: 27 (yes I know very old in comparision to everyone else, its a blessing) :clap:
> SEX: female 5'7 or 5'8
> POSITION: SF point foward mostly
> LOCATION: southside southside (H'town)
> FAVORITE TEAMS: Rockets, Spurs, ??? nobody else...
> FAVORITE PLAYERS: Tracy and Yao, Manu and Duncan, Nash and Lebron, way too many to list
> FAVORITE FOOD: fried catfish and other seafood, mama says "cookin' is lovin'"
> FAVORITE MOVIE: Ninja Scroll, Return to Me, Valley of the Dolls, Desparado
> FAVORITE TV SHOW: CSI las vegas and the X-files:banana: most innovative show in a long long time...


Think its safe to say our board now has the most females!

Btw I think we should change the categories a lil' bit. When I was reading the above:

Sex:
Position:
Location:

I think I misintepreted it a lil'


----------



## edyzbasketball

Yao Mania said:


> Think its safe to say our board now has the most females!
> 
> Btw I think we should change the categories a lil' bit. When I was reading the above:
> 
> Sex:
> Position:
> Location:
> 
> I think I misintepreted it a lil'


Now now, be nice to the little lady. 
Naughty naughty is my fellow son, isn't he madam?!


----------



## alfredfans

Name: Alfredfans( nickname)
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Location: China sz
Height: 6'0
Position: SG OR SF
Favorite NBA team: Rockets. Heat.
Favorite Sport: Basketball, Snooker
Favorite NBA Player(s): MJ, Tmac, Yao, 
Favorite Movie(s): Pearl harbot
Favorite Food: Beef, Chicken 
I am a newcomer of this forum ...very nice to see everyone here...


----------



## edyzbasketball

Welcome man!!! :banana:


----------



## kisstherim

Welcome as always! :clap:


----------



## MM=Champions

Name:Frank
Age: 22
Sex: Male
Location: Shanghai,China
Height: 5'11"
Favorite NBA team: Houston Rockets
Favorite Sport: Basketball, soccer
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao Ming, Tracy McGrady, Allen Iverson, Vince Carter 
Favorite Movie(s): Beautiful Mind, Brave Heart

Hi,Guys.Very glad to meet you here.


----------



## skykisser

Welcome as always! :wink:


----------



## edyzbasketball

Welcome


----------



## MM=Champions

skykisser said:


> Welcome as always! :wink:


Thank you.


----------



## MM=Champions

edyzbasketball said:


> Welcome


Thank you.

Romanian guy,I think you are precious.How have you become a rocket's fan?


----------



## joefox4279

Name: Joseph Fox
Age: 26
Sex: Sure
Location: Seabrook, Texas
Height: 5'11
Position: Point Forward 
Favorite NBA team: Rockets and thats it
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): McGrady and Olajuwon
Hottest NBA Player(optional): N/A
Favorite Food: Chicken
Favorite Movie(s): Road House
Favorite TV Show: Rockets PreGame /Post Game


----------



## edyzbasketball

Welcome!!


----------



## j-rocket

Name: Jason Castillo
Age: 21
Location: HOUSTON, Texas
Height: 5'7
Favorite NBA team: THE one the only HOUSTON ROCKETS
Teams I dislike: Jazz and mavs I just dont like them.....
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): The Dream, T-Mac,Sam cassell, horry
Hottest NBA Player(optional): N/A
Favorite Food: orange chicken
Favorite Movie(s): Forrest Gump
Favorite TV Show: Rockets post season (playoff, finals)


----------



## Pimped Out

howdy and welcome. i hope you stick around.


----------



## ztpc_lukui

name:Eric Lu
age: 24
location:hangzhou China
height:5'5
favorite sports:basketball
favorite team:Houston Rockets


----------



## Yao Mania

ztpc_lukui said:


> name:Eric Lu
> age: 24
> location:hangzhou China
> height:5'5
> favorite sports:basketball
> favorite team:Houston Rockets


Hangzhou is famous for its pretty girls, have any to introduce to us? :biggrin:


----------



## thetennisyao

name:Randy
age: 19
location: CA USA(i came from beijing china)
height:6'4
favorite sports:tennis, basketball
favorite team:Houston Rockets


----------



## HayesFan

Okay, I know I have already posted a lot.. but I realized that I hadn't introduced myself properly :biggrin: 

Name: Miranda
Age: 29
Sex: Female
Location: N. Kentucky
Height: 5' 7-1/2" or 1.7m (I think I did the conversion right!)
Position: Power Forward *yeah I know I'm short to play the position.. but it doesn't slow me down!
Favorite NBA team: Rockets & Pistons
Favorite Sport: Basketball (& volleyball)
Favorite NBA Player(s): Prince, Yao & my boy Chuck!
Favorite Food: Anything Italian
Favorite Movie(s): Serenity
Favorite TV Show: Lost & Alias


----------



## chn353

Name: chong
Age: 20
Sex: male
Location: australia
Height: 6' 1
Position: PG
Favorite NBA team: Rockets 
Favorite Sport: Basketball 
Favorite NBA Player(s): yao
Favorite Food: all food is good
Favorite Movie(s): too many to list
Favorite TV Show: family guy, scrubs and CSI


----------



## Yao Mania

Welcome all!!!!


----------



## thetennisyao

thank you guys, ppl are a lot nicer on this board. ppl in the other board calling other ppl idoits for no reason, thats why i hated it.


----------



## HayesFan

thetennisyao said:


> thank you guys, ppl are a lot nicer on this board. ppl in the other board calling other ppl idoits for no reason, thats why i hated it.


This Rockets board.. is full of a bunch of great people! I am very glad that I found it!! I couldn't ask to talk B-ball with a better group of fans!


----------



## AmazingGrace

Name: Grace
Age: 20
Sex: Female
Location: Woodlands
Height: 5'7
Position: Shooting Guard 
Favorite NBA team: Rockets and Spurs
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Manu and T-Mac
Hottest NBA Player(optional): Allen Iverson
Favorite Food: Spaghetti
Favorite Movie(s): Love&Basketball
Favorite TV Show: Simpsons and Laguna Beach


----------



## HayesFan

AmazingGrace said:


> Favorite Movie(s): Love&Basketball


I haven't seen that since it was in theatres! Great flick!

And welcome to the board!


----------



## Demiloy

We have a lot of female Rockets fan...:angel:


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Demiloy said:


> We have a lot of female Rockets fan...:angel:


Besides Hayesfan?


----------



## HayesFan

Gotham2krazy said:


> Besides Hayesfan?


Tracie too and now Grace !! I am not alone!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy

HayesFan said:


> Tracie too and now Grace !! I am not alone!!


Tracywtfacy? 

this section must have the most female fans.


----------



## HayesFan

Gotham2krazy said:


> Tracywtfacy?
> 
> this section must have the most female fans.


No... Tracie and Stacie of the twins (At least I think they are twins)... one is hotgirl something the other loves comets... can't remember exactly....

and Kitty too (I just saw her post in the dating cultures thingy!)


----------



## Gotham2krazy

HayesFan said:


> No... Tracie and Stacie of the twins (At least I think they are twins)... one is hotgirl something the other loves comets... can't remember exactly....
> 
> and Kitty too (I just saw her post in the dating cultures thingy!)


Yah I know about Kitty, but aye the guys must be drooling right about now.


----------



## CbobbyB

Name: Corneel
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Location: Beaumont/Port Arthur TEXAS
Height: 6'0
Position: Guard 
Favorite NBA team: Spurs & Rockets..sometimes the Mavs
Favorite Sport: Track and Field & Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Manu Ginobili
Hottest NBA Player(optional): ---
Favorite Food: *Soul Food*
Favorite Movie(s): The Godfather 1&2
Favorite TV Show: In Living Color & Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Yup it's true...I'm a girl.


My twin is Stacie(Cometsbiggestfan)

4-everbballfan is also a girl.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

How rare it is to find female basketball fans, it's like how many girls play video games.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

I like to play video games...sometimes.


NBA Live, and Nintendo are the only ones I know how to play.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> I like to play video games...sometimes.
> 
> 
> NBA Live, and Nintendo are the only ones I know how to play.


YEAH!!! That's what's up, some old school Nintendo and basketball games. Well EA sucks though, but yeah I still enjoy playing my Mario All-Stars game.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Name: Ch-Chka-Chan the Genius (or Calvin)
Age: 16 (HS junior)
Location: Shoreline, Seattle (originally from HK, China)
Height: 5' 9"
Position: PG
Fav NBA team: Sonics, Knicks, Rockets
Fav Sport: Basketball, Football, Baseball
Fav players: Prime Payton, Prime Rodman, Artest, Robert Swift
Hottest NBA player: Pavel Podkolzine
Fav food: Seafood, shrimp and crab
Fav movie: The Godfather, Scarface, The Matrix, Anchorman
Fav TV show: Simpsons, Family Guy


----------



## Gotham2krazy

WTChan said:


> Name: Ch-Chka-Chan the Genius (or Calvin)
> Age: 16 (HS junior)
> Location: Shoreline, Seattle (originally from HK, China)
> Height: 5' 9"
> Position: PG
> Fav NBA team: Sonics, Knicks, Rockets
> Fav Sport: Basketball, Football, Baseball
> Fav players: Prime Payton, Prime Rodman, Artest, Robert Swift
> Hottest NBA player: Pavel Podkolzine
> Fav food: Seafood, shrimp and crab
> Fav movie: The Godfather, Scarface, The Matrix, Anchorman
> Fav TV show: Simpsons, Family Guy


Yeah we got Hong Kongians in the house.


----------



## tha supes

Name: Shawn
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Location: Seattle, WA
Height: 5'11
Position: SG
Favorite NBA team: Sonics,Bobcats,Knicks,Rockets (in that order)
Favorite Sport: Basketball and Football
Favorite NBA Player(s): Robert Swift, Johan Petro
Hottest WNBA Player: Sue Bird
Favorite Food: Pizza (so cliche I know)
Favorite Movie(s): Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle, Dazed & Confused, Fast Times At Ridgemont High (in that order)
Favorite TV Show: South Park, Wonder Showzen, Distraction (in that order)


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Gotham2krazy said:


> Yeah we got Hong Kongians in the house.


 :cheers:


----------



## Yao Mania

Welcome Sonics fans!!


----------



## jworth

Been posting here for a little while but haven't gotten around to doing this yet, so here it goes:

Name: Jared
Age: 18 (turn 19 tomorrow)
Sex: Male
Location: Beaumont, Texas
Height: 5'10
Position: Guard 
Favorite NBA team: Rockets....and San Antonio in the playoffs if Houston doesn't make it or has been eliminated
Favorite Sport: Basketball and way after that it's football
Favorite NBA Player(s): Steve Francis, Tracy McGrady, Tim Duncan, Yao Ming, Manu Ginobili, Moochie Norris, and Cuttino Mobley (and Tyrus Thomas once he gets into the League)
Hottest NBA Player(optional): ---If only Sue Bird were in the NBA.
Favorite Food: Gumbo and cajun food and Italian food and seafood.
Favorite Movie(s): Hoop Dreams, Antwone Fisher, and Lord of The Rings
Favorite TV Show: LOST


----------



## Cameron Crazy

Yoa Ming sucks


----------



## Cornholio

Who is Yoa Ming??


----------



## HayesFan

cornholio said:


> Who is Yoa Ming??


SNORT!


----------



## Dean the Master

cornholio said:


> Who is Yoa Ming??


Yoa Ming is just "Yao Ming" wannabe. No wonder Yoa Ming S*cks. :biggrin:


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ

Name:Li Jinze（Jin）
Age:17
Sex:Male
Location:Guangdong，CHN
Height:5'8
Positionowerful Guard
Favorite NBA team:Houston
Favorite Sport:Basketball,Tennis
Favorite Starting5:K.Cato,D.Nowitzki,C.Anthony,R.Hamilton,J.Terry.
Unforgetable NBA Players:M.Yao,A.Iverson,M.Jordan
Favorite Athletes:Guillermo Coria,Michael Chang
Favorite Food:Noodles
Favorite Movies:The Lord Of the Rings
Favorite Book:Shendiao Manga
Favorite Author:Louis Cha
Favorite TV Show:fingertips!(Just 4 Kidding)ATP Magezine


----------



## Dean the Master

Mc.Sweet_XQ said:


> Name:Li Jinze（Jin）
> Positionowerful Guard


Powerful Guard? A Guard has lots of power?
Point Guard and Power Forward combination?
Do you mean Point Forward or Swingman?
Point Guard + Forward = Point Forward. i.e. Lamar Odom, LBJ, and T-Mac
The other combination which is Forward + Shooting Gurad = Swingman= Most of today's superstars. 
Powerful Guard? I like that name. lol.


----------



## kisstherim

Mc.Sweet_XQ said:


> Favorite Book:Shendiao Manga
> Favorite Author:Louis Cha


lol, Louis Cha is also one of my favorite writers, but I don't like Shendiao that much. Tian Long Ba Bu is my fav Louis Cha book

anyway, Welcome! :clap:


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ

Dean the Master&Kisstherim, thank you guys!I happened 2 found out this sensational forum,a place full of international bbfans.It first started weird 2 talk about bball in English.Hope U all could help me with it.
And Powerful Guard is just Powerful Guard, maybe a guard who is same in shape with Weatherspoon.lol
BTW,Kisstherim,do you know when will the third version of Louis Cha's Novels come out?


----------



## MissRose

Name:Rose
Age:22
Sex:Female
Location:Houston,TX
Height:5'6
Positionower Forward
Favorite NBA team:Houston
Favorite Sport:Basketball, Baseball
Favorite Starting5:Yao Ming,D.Nowitzki,Tracy McGrady,Lebron James,Steve Nash.
Unforgetable NBA Players:Hakeem Olajuwon,Michael Jordan, Yao Ming
Favorite Athletes:Yao & T-MAC
Favorite Food:Chicken
Favorite Movies:Any Disney film
Favorite Book:None at the moment
Favorite Author:Used to be Christopher Pike
Favorite TV Show:Grey's Anatomy and Smallville


----------



## OneBadLT123

Name:Greg
Age:25
Sex:Male
Location:Houston,TX or Minneapolis MN, depends on the time of year...
Height:6'4
Position:SF, PF
Favorite NBA team:Houston, Kings
Favorite Sport:Basketball, Baseball
Favorite Starting5:Yao, Brand, Tmac, Wade, Bibby
Unforgetable NBA Players: Hakeem, Ewing, Jordan, Reggie Miller, Alan Houston, Grant Hill 
Favorite Athletes:Yao & T-MAC
Favorite Food:Chicken
Favorite Movies:too many
Favorite Book:none really
Favorite Author:Used to be Christopher Pike
Favorite TV Show:Simpsons or anything on the History channel


----------



## HayesFan

Hi Rose!

Welcome to the group. We are semi-active right now... but during the season it will be all you can do to keep up! 

:biggrin:

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ

MissRose said:


> Name:Rose
> Favorite NBA team:Houston


Welcome to the world! :clap: (although i am still a new guy)


----------



## kisstherim

Mc.Sweet_XQ said:


> BTW,Kisstherim,do you know when will the third version of Louis Cha's Novels come out?


3rd version?? ummmmmmm…I have no ideas,sorry. But I heard it has been released in Taiwan?


----------



## nauynait

Name: Y.T.
Age: 25
Sex: Male
Location: Ann Arbor (Moving To Somewhere In Midwest, Most Likely Wisconsin)
Height: 5'9 (1.75M) Between 140 - 155 (Depending On The Day, Before/After Meal)
Position: SG (Can Catch Fire If The Dude Guarding Me Is Smaller/Skinnier & Before I'm Outta Gas)
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Bucks
Favorite Sport: Basketball, Football, Soccer, Badminton, Ping Pong, 8 Ball?
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao, Ming; Robinsin, Glenn; Cassell, Sam; Allen, Ray (Bucks & Rockets)
Hottest WNBA Player: That Blonde From NY, Don't Know Her Name
Favorite Food: Chinese Food, Anything With Hot Sauce (I'll Eat A Bug If It's Fried & Spicy)
Favorite Movie: Chinese Movies (History, Documentary )
Favorite Music: Ancient Chinese Classics, Beijing Opera, Tupac, Gang Starr, Metallica, Nirvana, IRON MAIDEN, EVANESCENCE(AMY LEE), Guano Apes, System Of A Down (Anything Ancient, Chinese Or, Heave Metal, Gothic, Rap, Country, Blah Blah Blah)
Favorite TV Show: Currently, 8 Simple Rules (I Know It's Old LOL)

well, it's bout time to drop a few lines after reading the forum for the past 4 years lol
bored and looking for a job after graduation
anyone knows of a biostatistician (master level) job in houston, gimme a holla
i'll head down to get a season ticket just to watch yao lol
peace


----------



## WhoRocks

nauynait said:


> Name: Y.T.
> Age: 25
> Sex: Male
> Location: Ann Arbor (Moving To Somewhere In Midwest, Most Likely Wisconsin)
> Height: 5'9 (1.75M) Between 140 - 155 (Depending On The Day, Before/After Meal)
> Position: SG (Can Catch Fire If The Dude Guarding Me Is Smaller/Skinnier & Before I'm Outta Gas)
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Bucks
> Favorite Sport: Basketball, Football, Soccer, Badminton, Ping Pong, 8 Ball?
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao, Ming; Robinsin, Glenn; Cassell, Sam; Allen, Ray (Bucks & Rockets)
> Hottest WNBA Player: That Blonde From NY, Don't Know Her Name
> Favorite Food: Chinese Food, Anything With Hot Sauce (I'll Eat A Bug If It's Fried & Spicy)
> Favorite Movie: Chinese Movies (History, Documentary
> Favorite Music: Ancient Chinese Classics, Beijing Opera, Tupac, Gang Starr, Metallica, Nirvana, IRON MAIDEN, EVANESCENCE(AMY LEE), Guano Apes, System Of A Down (Anything Ancient, Chinese Or, Heave Metal, Gothic, Rap, Country, Blah Blah Blah)
> Favorite TV Show: Currently, 8 Simple Rules (I Know It's Old LOL)
> 
> well, it's bout time to drop a few lines after reading the forum for the past 4 years lol
> bored and looking for a job after graduation
> anyone knows of a biostatistician (master level) job in houston, gimme a holla
> i'll head down to get a season ticket just to watch yao lol
> peace


Welcome man, I lurked for ages too before I joined up.

And I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess you're Chinese (or just deeply engrossed by the culture :biggrin.


----------



## kisstherim

nauynait said:


> well, it's bout time to drop a few lines after reading the forum for the past 4 years lol


lol, a submarine finally emerges! Welcome! U r a Chinese, right?


----------



## nauynait

well, you guys 'guessed' right  spell my name backward you would get a proper chinese spelling lol


----------



## reno2000

Ive been here for a while, but never got around to doing this, plus im bored right now.

Name:Rene
Age:19
Sex:Male
Location:Australia
Height:5'10
PositionG/SG
Favorite NBA team:Houston, Miami, Bulls
Favorite Sport:Basketball, Football(the round ball type - known as soccer to americans)
Favorite Starting 5: Yao, KG, Tmac, Wade, Arenas
Unforgetable NBA Players: Hakeem, Jordan, Reggie Miller, Grant Hill, Magic, Pippen 
Favorite Athletes: (non-bball) - Thierry Henry, Ronaldinho, Kaka
Favorite Food:Chicken
Favorite Movies:Anythin by Will Ferrell/Vince Vaughan/Ben Stiller
Favorite Book:not quite sure
Favorite Author: tom clancy
Favorite TV Show: Family Guy, Scrubs, Smallville


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ

kisstherim said:
 

> 3rd version?? ummmmmmm…I have no ideas,sorry. But I heard it has been released in Taiwan?


Thank You.I will try to check it out on some Taiwan's websites.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ

nauynait,welcome to the land,people!


----------



## Yao Mania

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Pimped Out

OneBadLT123 said:


> Name:Greg
> Age:25
> Sex:Male
> Location:Houston,TX or Minneapolis MN, depends on the time of year...
> Height:6'4
> Position:SF, PF
> Favorite NBA team:Houston, Kings
> Favorite Sport:Basketball, Baseball
> Favorite Starting5:Yao, Brand, Tmac, Wade, Bibby
> Unforgetable NBA Players: Hakeem, Ewing, Jordan, Reggie Miller, Alan Houston, Grant Hill
> Favorite Athletes:Yao & T-MAC
> Favorite Food:Chicken
> Favorite Movies:too many
> Favorite Book:none really
> Favorite Author:Used to be Christopher Pike
> Favorite TV Show:Simpsons or anything on the History channel


well that was kinda late




also, dont we have someone else from ann arbor on this board?


----------



## edyzbasketball

I'm back(a bit only, as I have exams).

Missed me guys? :biggrin:


----------



## sdfgtrew

Name: nama
Age: 20
Sex: male
Height: 5'9
Position: Shooting Guard or Small Forward
Favorite NBA team: Rockets
Favorite NBA Player(s): AI and Yao
Favorite Food: nutoma
Favorite Movie(s): hero


----------



## kisstherim

sdfgtrew said:


> Name: nama
> Age: 20
> Sex: male
> Height: 5'9
> Position: Shooting Guard or Small Forward
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets
> Favorite NBA Player(s): AI and Yao
> Favorite Food: nutoma
> Favorite Movie(s): hero


Nutoma?? Wha'ts that? BTW r u a Japanese? :wink:


----------



## HayesFan

sdfgtrew said:


> Name: nama
> Age: 20
> Sex: male
> Height: 5'9
> Position: Shooting Guard or Small Forward
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets
> Favorite NBA Player(s): AI and Yao
> Favorite Food: nutoma
> Favorite Movie(s): hero



Welcome to the group!!


----------



## Pimped Out

i wonder what percentage of the people who check in here still post.


----------



## WhoRocks

I Start Fires said:


> i wonder what percentage of the people who check in here still post.


Ah screw it, I started counting but by page 6 and 20something posters later I gave up. FYI at that point the split between those who still post and those who don't is about 50/50.


----------



## Dean the Master

nauynait said:


> Hottest WNBA Player: That Blonde From NY, Don't Know Her Name


Dude, you dont know her name? at least she's a WNBA All-Star. 
Her name is Becky Hammon.


----------



## Auggie

hey rocket fans, guess i'll be posting here abit next season since im a battier fan (fond of yao as well ).. figure i might introduce myself.

Name: Auggie
Sex: Male
Location: Denmark
Height: 5'9''
Position: PG/SG
Favorite NBA team: Indiana Pacers
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Sarunas Jasikevicius, Shane Battier, Paul Pierce, Joe Johnson, Danny Granger, others..
Favorite All-Time NBA Players: Uncle Reggie, Rik Smits, Avrydas Sabonis.


----------



## HayesFan

Auggie said:


> hey rocket fans, guess i'll be posting here abit next season since im a battier fan (fond of yao as well ).. figure i might introduce myself.
> 
> Name: Auggie
> Sex: Male
> Location: Denmark
> Height: 5'9''
> Position: PG/SG
> Favorite NBA team: Indiana Pacers
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Sarunas Jasikevicius, Shane Battier, Paul Pierce, Joe Johnson, Danny Granger, others..
> Favorite All-Time NBA Players: Uncle Reggie, Rik Smits, Avrydas Sabonis.



Welcome to the group! We are a friendly bunch so feel free to jump in anytime!


----------



## Yao Mania

Auggie said:


> hey rocket fans, guess i'll be posting here abit next season since im a battier fan (fond of yao as well ).. figure i might introduce myself.
> 
> Name: Auggie
> Sex: Male
> Location: Denmark
> Height: 5'9''
> Position: PG/SG
> Favorite NBA team: Indiana Pacers
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Sarunas Jasikevicius, Shane Battier, Paul Pierce, Joe Johnson, Danny Granger, others..
> Favorite All-Time NBA Players: Uncle Reggie, Rik Smits, Avrydas Sabonis.


Welcome! The Rockets board is getting more multinational by the minute!


----------



## Dean the Master

That' Right YM, We are one of the best groups on BBB.net
Welcome here Auggie. You will have a great time.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Hmmm,i never did one of these lol


Name: Rick
Age: Turned 15 in August 14(Sounds Cool)
Sex: Male
Location: Dallas
Height: 5'7 - 5'8
Position: Depends
Favorite NBA team: Rockets,Suns
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): T-Mac,Yao,Head,Hayes,Nash,Marion,Amare,Kobe. Too many to list
Hottest NBA Player(optional): No ****
Favorite Food: Spaghetti


----------



## edyzbasketball

Yoyoz, I'm back. Did you miss me?


----------



## marcjcbs

Name: Guopin
Age: 26
Sex: male
Location: Shanghai
Height: 6'1
Position: SG
Favorite NBA team: Definately Rockets 
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): All the rockets player,especially YAO,TMAC
Favorite Food: Chinese noodle


----------



## Pimped Out

marcjcbs said:


> Name: Guopin
> Age: 26
> Sex: male
> Location: Shanghai
> Height: 6'1
> Position: SG
> Favorite NBA team: Definately Rockets
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): All the rockets player,especially YAO,TMAC
> Favorite Food: Chinese noodle


welcome!


----------



## edyzbasketball

Nobody missed me?


----------



## fobbie

lol joined for awhile now, but rarely check forum

Name: Michael Truong
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Location: Houston
Height: 5'9
Position: Depends
Favorite NBA team: Rockets
Favorite Sport: Basketball, Football
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao, Chris Bosh, Michael Redd, Cat
Hottest NBA Player(optional): no comment
Favorite Food: too many


----------



## Yao Mania

fobbie said:


> lol joined for awhile now, but rarely check forum
> 
> Name: Michael Truong
> Age: 21
> Sex: Male
> Location: Houston
> Height: 5'9
> Position: Depends
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets
> Favorite Sport: Basketball, Football
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao, Chris Bosh, Michael Redd, Cat
> Hottest NBA Player(optional): no comment
> Favorite Food: too many


welcome and u should post more often!


----------



## sky_123

Name: xiaogang (nick)
Age:22
Sex: male
Location: shanghai
Height: 5'8
Position: dont play too much since college
Favorite NBA team: how could you even ask?
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao, KG, Kobe, Jordan
Favorite Food: hotpot
Favorite Movie(s): too many to list
Favorite TV Show: 24 ,Prisonbreak
i am a faithful fans of Rockets ever since Yao aboard. watching Rockets game at weekends is the best thing ever back in high school days. now i am in college so i can watch more games every week. cheers!!!


----------



## Yao Mania

sky_123 said:


> Name: xiaogang (nick)
> Age:22
> Sex: male
> Location: shanghai
> Height: 5'8
> Position: dont play too much since college
> Favorite NBA team: how could you even ask?
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Yao, KG, Kobe, Jordan
> Favorite Food: hotpot
> Favorite Movie(s): too many to list
> Favorite TV Show: 24 ,Prisonbreak
> i am a faithful fans of Rockets ever since Yao aboard. watching Rockets game at weekends is the best thing ever back in high school days. now i am in college so i can watch more games every week. cheers!!!


Welcome! :cheers:


----------



## zackredsox

*name**:* _zack_
*age**:* _13_
*favorite sport**:* _baseball_
*favorite NCAA basketball team:* _Virginia tech_
*favorite NBA team:* _Houston Rockets_
*favorite food:* _fried chicken with ranch dressing_
*favorite NBA player:* _T-mac_
*favorite website:* _myspace.com _
*basketball position:* _forward_
*favorite TV show:* _around the horn_


----------



## edyzbasketball

Mmmm, chicken wings/croquettes with Honey Mustard or BBQ dressing are making me drool...


----------



## Dean the Master

zackredsox said:


> *name**:* _zack_
> *age**:* _13_
> *favorite sport**:* _baseball_
> *favorite NCAA basketball team:* _Virginia tech_
> *favorite NBA team:* _Houston Rockets_
> *favorite food:* _fried chicken with ranch dressing_
> *favorite NBA player:* _T-mac_
> *favorite website:* _myspace.com _
> *basketball position:* _forward_
> *favorite TV show:* _around the horn_


Welcome, hope we can serve you well.


----------



## zackredsox

thax


----------



## Gundungurra81

*name:* Dean
*age:* 19
*favorite sport:* Basketball, Footy (league and union)
*favorite NCAA basketball team:* Baylor, go aaron bruce!!!
*favorite NBA team:* Houston Rockets, Bulls, Wizards
*favorite food:* Chops w/ mash potato, vegies
*favorite NBA player:* KG
*favorite website:* NBA.com, Youtube.com
*basketball position:* SG/SF
*favorite TV show:* House


----------



## Krimzon

Name: Peter
Age:19
Sex: Male
Location: Rhode Island
Height: 5'8
Favorite NBA team: Rockets and Bulls
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): Nash, T-Mac, Yao, KG, Jordan, Duncan, Kobe
Favorite Food: too many
Favorite Website: NBA.com, Youtube.com, Gamefaqs.com
Favorite Movie(s): Rush Hour series, Shaolin Soccer, Lord of the Rings series. The list continues.
Favorite TV Show: Scrubs, The Simpsons, Futurama


----------



## WhoRocks

This thread has possibly the best opening sentence on these boards :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania

Krimzon said:


> Name: Peter
> Age:19
> Sex: Male
> Location: Rhode Island
> Height: 5'8
> Favorite NBA team: Rockets and Bulls
> Favorite Sport: Basketball
> Favorite NBA Player(s): Nash, T-Mac, Yao, KG, Jordan, Duncan, Kobe
> Favorite Food: too many
> Favorite Website: NBA.com, Youtube.com, Gamefaqs.com
> Favorite Movie(s): Rush Hour series, Shaolin Soccer, Lord of the Rings series. The list continues.
> Favorite TV Show: Scrubs, The Simpsons, Futurama


Big welcome as always!! 

Speaking of the person who opened this thread, been awhile since I've seen the twins...


----------



## lunarsmile

I’ve been a member of this forum for two year, though have a few posts. Well, introduce myself now.

Name: Luna 
Age: 28
Sex: Female
Location: Qingdao China
Height: 162cm 
Position: I don’t play basketball, but I love watching the game, my father played basketball when he was young, we often sit in front of TV, watching the nba games.
Favorite NBA team: Houston Rockets/Washington Wizards
Favorite Sport: Basketball/Snooker
Favorite NBA Player(s): Tmac/Yao/Arenas/V-Span(poor guy this seaon)
Favorite Food: Chinese hot pot

Over!:biggrin:


----------



## gi0rdun

I've been posting here for a while but never really introduced myself.

Name: Jordan
Age: Turned 14 in June
Sex: Male
Location: Hong Kong
Height: 5'9
Position: PF/C
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Heat, Chicago
Favorite Sport: Basketball
Favorite NBA Player(s): T-Mac, Yao, Stevie, Cassell, Bron
Favorite Food: Sushi Lasagna and Pizza are nice.


----------



## kiwi30

I'm new to basketball. I've only just started following the NBA so I don't really know a lot.

Name: Toby
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Location: New Zealand
Fav NBA team: Rockets
Fav Sport: Hockey 
Fav NBA Player(s): T-Mac & CP3


----------



## HayesFan

Welcome Kiwi!!

New Zealand is quite possibly the most beautiful place on earth... some day I plan to get there 

If you have basketball questions the people here are more than willing to help.


----------



## kiwi30

HayesFan said:


> Welcome Kiwi!!
> 
> New Zealand is quite possibly the most beautiful place on earth... some day I plan to get there
> 
> If you have basketball questions the people here are more than willing to help.


Thanks, it's nice to feel welcome. I look forward to learning more about the NBA and the Rockets :biggrin:


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Man, this place is really dead. The post before me is from over a year ago =/ So I'll do this again..at least I think I did it before

Name: Rick Garcia
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Location: Irving, Texas
Height: 5'9
Position: GM
Favorite NBA team: Rockets, Mavericks, Branden Jennings
Favorite Sport: Basketbal
Favorite NBA Player(s): Most of our roster
Hottest NBA Player(optional): Caron Butler
Favorite Food: Combination Rice, Pizza, Spaghetti, Lasagna 
Favorite Movie(sizza): The Departed, Goodfellas, Fight Club, The Fast and Furious, Saving Private Ryan
Favorite TV Show: Entourage, Sons of Anarchy, It's Always Sunny


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yeah a lot of people tend to make 1 post here and 1 post in the main Rockets board then never log in again. I just dont get it. Why join a forum if you dont intend on posting?


----------



## Dream Hakeem

I was kind of like that for a while. I still am for the most part. I think I joined this board my freshman year of high school and I was a lurker before that for a while. I mostly read people's posts and contribute when I think I have something relevant to say. Hard to post when you don't see many games of your favorite team due to location. So I usually catch Mav's games when they play a power house team or the games on TNT or ESPN. I've noticed a decline all across the forums in terms of activity though.


----------



## Dean the Master

Finally, I'm coming home. 

Nothing much has changed. What's going on here?


----------



## Basel

Whoa. Where have you been? Welcome back. :cheers:


----------



## Dean the Master

It's good that you still remember me. I feel like there's barely any souls in this place.


----------



## Basel

This place as in the Rockets forum? Or this place as in BBF?

And yeah, I remember you.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Holy crap what happened to you dean? Yeah this place has kind of died down a lot. I dont understand why really, it's not like the Rockets were that bad the last few years. It waxes and wanes all the time though, depending on team success


----------



## CbobbyB

Dang this place is a ghost town now lol


----------



## OneBadLT123

CbobbyB said:


> Dang this place is a ghost town now lol


Yeah, since Yao retired there has been absolutely zero news regarding the Rockets.


----------



## Dean the Master

I think I lied last time I said I'm coming home. Well, it's for real this time. We need to talk some more Rockets basketball.


----------



## Basel

Hope so. We have some Rockets fans here but they never post in here.


----------



## Pimped Out

Basel said:


> Hope so. We have some Rockets fans here but they never post in here.


those bastards


----------



## Dean the Master

Rick Parry with an A?


----------

